# This sweet girl needs a home! Please help!!



## Rosey (Nov 19, 2009)

This is a post and it's really an update of a post I made on several forums I frequent. Basically, this dog was on death row and I was scrambling to have someone who could take her in. I saw her yesterday and that was her last day so I sprung her. I don't have room in my house for her and the only reason I was able to spring her is because of a rescue here in town. More explained below.

She needs a home. I am willing to drive a ways and there may be the possibility of transportation relay to get her to someone who would give her a forever home. Please send this to as many people as you can. This isn't a scam, *I* got her out of the shelter. (it's not a friend of a friend of a friend)

Ok here's the deal guys:

I went to got her and took her to a rescue that is run by the lady who owns the dog daycare I take my dogs to from time to time. She's going to stay at the vets office (next to the daycare) until next week and then I will have her over thanksgiving (everyone is fully booked on boarding). After that, she'll go to the daycare.

She was scheduled to die tomorrow morning. 

She is super friendly. She had a lot of energy but that's probably because she didn't get much exercise at the shelter. When I was driving in the car, she wanted to sit in my lap. She would sit up and look around. I could tell that she's never  really been out of her backyard. She was looking around, scoping the new sites. Then she would just lay her head in my lap. 

She is probably about 1. She's a small dog (well compared to my 60 pounders). I'll get her weight etc. She probably won't get much bigger than she is but just muscle out. She already got her shots (I'm going to call tomorrow to try to schedule a spay before thanksgiving so she can use the time with us to recoup.) She is more than likely not potty trained. 

Her story is that she kept getting out of the yard and animal control kept picking her up as a stray and taking her home and one day, the owner just surrendered her. 

She apparently is good with other dogs. She had been in kennels with other dogs.

No other info but I'll know more after she stays with me.

These people are doing this as a favor to me and are not charging me. I am however going to donate the money I'll get back from spaying her and pay for whatever costs incur until she gets adopted. These people are wonderful and if they have room, they will take dogs in at no charge. Please consider donating to these wonderful people if you can (http://www.tulsadals.org/)

Ok so back to Snow! I'm not sure if they would charge an adoption fee but I want to say no or minimal.

And I will have questions if you are interested! 

Here are some pictures I took in the car.

Her body wasn't under her but on the other seat. She was laying down on me.







You can see she isn't huge. She's all white with just a bit of brown on her eyes and a tad on her ears.


----------



## Deb (Nov 19, 2009)

She is gorgeous looking and if i wasn't in rented accomodation prohibiting dogs (well, any pets) I'd work something out with you in a heartbeat. 

Just..I hope you find a home for her.


----------



## Rosey (Nov 19, 2009)

I appreciate that! You can help, just cross post if you can, if you have contact etc. Transportation, like I said, may not be an issue and we'll figure that out later.


----------



## Sunkawakan (Nov 19, 2009)

Where are you located??  She seems wonderful and though I'm full up on dogs (city has a limit, I have 3 - they over look it because mine are really small), but..... let  me see what I can do to help.  My theories may not work but I'll certainally give it a try.


----------



## Rosey (Nov 19, 2009)

I am in Tulsa, Oklahoma. Depending on where you are in Colorado, that's not a good idea. Denver and other cities have a ban on pitties :/

But if that wasn't your idea, let me know what it is!


----------



## Sunkawakan (Nov 19, 2009)

Denver does, we don't.  But, you're in Tulsa and I have a HUGE Native American family so please let me make some phone calls.  I can't and won't make any promises but you never know and word travels fast on the moccasin telegraph - someone just might come through.  Tulsa isn't too far from Topeka is it?


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 19, 2009)

:cry: Poor thing.


----------



## Deda (Nov 19, 2009)

She's cute, I hope you find a home for her.
_
(Don't let Tabitha see her.)_


----------



## pops1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh l wish she was in Australia,l have just lost my beautiful Buster and there is room for another dog.I will be praying you find a home fast.


----------



## Rosey (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool Sunkawakan! Topeka is about 4 hours from here so that's totally doable as far as transportation for me alone.

Thanks everyone!

Oh Tabitha! YOOOHOOOOO


----------



## TessC (Nov 19, 2009)

Rosey, do you mind if I post her pic and story on one of my other forums? The betta forum I mod has a huge non-fish pet section and a lot of pittie fans.


----------



## Rosey (Nov 19, 2009)

no I don't mind! Cross post anywhere and everywhere!


----------



## Rosey (Nov 19, 2009)

You can post my contact info as gookinm[at]cox.net


----------



## pops1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Any News yet Rosey?


----------



## Rosey (Nov 22, 2009)

Not yet. She's still at the vets office that the daycare works with to make sure she doesn't have kennel cough. I wanted to go see her but I didn't want her to get happy and excited just for me to leave her there. She's had her shots, dewormed and capstar (kill all fleas). I don't know if they put frontine on her. If they didn't, I will.
I'm picking her up on Wednesday morning and we'll go get her a new collar and leash of her own and give her a bath. I have extra bowls and a crate that should fit her. I am 99% she's not potty trained so I need to get the old blankets out, I'll be washing those I'm sure daily (well maybe not but so far 2/3 non potty trained dogs I've had have all peed in their crate during the night)

She's safe, we just need to find her a home. I am hoping that she will get along with my dogs that maybe I can sucker hubby into fostering her. I absolutely cannot keep her, as much as I want to. I just don't have the room. I put the sweater I wore when I got her down today (i couldn't find it before! lol) and the dogs sniffed and sniffed and I'm just gonna leave it here on the floor so they are smelling her scent.

So I'll have her until after the Thanksgiving holidays and she should be able to return to the daycare. She'll get spayed but they are too busy to do it before I get her (too bad, it would have been perfect recoup time).

So that's the news! I can't wait until Wednesday!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosey I wish I could do something to help, I wish I was closer to you.
You've got a big heart, that's very admirable.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 22, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I wish I was closer to you.



Me too!


----------



## pops1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I just want to keep you on top of the postings.Am keeping my fingers crossed tightly


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 23, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## Rosey (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm getting her on Wednesday. 

She's still at the vets.

We decided to ask for 100$ adoption/donation fee. That's the fee the rescue charges and I think it's right to ask for the same amount with everything they have done. It goes without saying, all the money would go straight to them. The dog will be spayed, UTD on shots and depending on how long I have her, potty trained and basic obedience.

I have had a few people donate towards the cost of her vet boarding/shots/spay. The boarding isn't too much because they only charge the rescue a few bucks a day if anything. So far, I got 35$ towards her costs.

I'm picking her up on Wednesday and I'll have more pictures during/after the weekend. 

I am really hoping that she will fit in so well that I can foster her and work with her on obedience and get her potty trained since that will help her find a new home.


----------



## Rosey (Nov 24, 2009)

I have her! She's all cleaned up and looks so much better!!!! I'll go take a few pics later. My dogs are gone right now and I am letting her scope the house and then we'll do intros and take it from there. They all have spent time with each others scents so hopefully it will help.

I have to say that it's refreshing to have a dog that knows what playing fetch means! LOL. She doesn't know how to sit or lay down by name but she does do it a lot. Like when I threw the ball, I waited for her to calm down and she would sit. If I call her over, she comes and sits. 

She's eating a bone right now and doesn't mind if I take it from her. She just sits until I give it back to her. So my first impressions are that she's going to make someone an awesome dog. I did a 5 minute training thing and she caught on real quick on sit and lay down. I think training her is going to be a breeze. I am totally in love!


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 24, 2009)

Are you sure you can part with her?  I've been watching this and it's a great thing you're doing!  I wish I weren't so far away.  I don't know how my little aussie would take to her. Good luck and let me know if anyone in NC wants her.  She looks like a great dog!


----------



## Sunkawakan (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah, somethin tells me she's not going anywhere.  You're in love, admit it.  And you're stuck, admit it.  Your hubby can just get used to the idea.


----------



## Rosey (Nov 24, 2009)

tamarajane, I would but my husband won't let me although I think he's smitten. I need to check the city ordinance. I know we are over cats + dogs but who notices indoor cats? I need to see about adult dogs, it's either 2 or 3.

Can you see this? http://www.facebook.com/search/?o=2048& ... 452&ref=mf

She has brown spots in her fur and spots on her skin. She has an extra digit!



If you can't, here are pics: (i hope you can see them)


----------



## Sunkawakan (Nov 24, 2009)

She obviously loves you... I'm just sayin.


----------



## Rosey (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, she puts her ears back when I talk to her like my other dog and I bought this book that explains body language and that's a submissive thing. 

She seems a tad skiddish with men but nothing bad, just a little cautious.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 24, 2009)

She is pretty. You can't keep them all though, you have to free up space for the next one that needs fostering. I do understand that. Just play it by ear & it will work out.


----------



## Rosey (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah i do. Unfortunately, usually i can't foster long term because of space issues and I've kept a few dogs overnight after a neuter/spay before going back to the shelter or before a transport. 

Well the limit is 3 btw. LOL

Everything went great tonight! She met mine separately and they each played with her a while. We had a snafu at dinner but nothing major. She was impatient and i think because she wasn't fed much she wanted to make sure she was at the front of the line (well what they thought was a line). No big. I'll just seperate her before even dishing out the food.

She's already learned sit!!!! She didn't know it when I picked her up. I did 5 minutes training with her to see if she would react with to treats and she knows sit. 

I have a video i need to upload and it's the funniest thing, you'll see!


----------



## krissy (Nov 24, 2009)

she is so pretty! i can't afford another dog right now, but if i could i would take her! she is gorgeous!


----------



## pops1 (Nov 25, 2009)

That is a beautiful looking dog,she has a lovely little face .Don't think l could part with her.


----------



## Rosey (Nov 27, 2009)

she has a LOT of energy, I will say that! You talk about a bouncy puppy, she's one!

She's doing well with the training. I think she should go to a family with kids.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed that a lot   
You really have to get used to pitties and dogs alike playing, don't you; they are so rough! 
First time we let Charlie play with another stafford we didn't know what to think   
How come Teagan has a 'funny' tail; birth defect or something?


----------



## Rosey (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah it's a birth defect. He has a backwards 7. The ladies at daycare rub it for good luck before going to the casino. LOL
His ears are small too, not cropped like some people think. They look a little thick because he had fluid buildup on the cartilage but thankfully it went down by itself without surgery.

I have 2 more if you want, I'll post them. Teegan is increasingly getting frustrated with her. I think they'll figure it out. Phoebe and Snow play really well together.


----------



## pops1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thankyou for the video Rosey,Snow seemed to be having a great time with your dogs.


----------



## pops1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Any updates Rosey????


----------



## Rosey (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey! Nope!

She's still with me. I just finished my finals so I'll be able to train her more. She's learning every day what it means to be an indoor dog. She still jumps a lot but let me tell you, when you look down and she's looking up at you with that smile, it just melts my heart.

She walks on the leash great, doesn't hardly pull and when she does it's not even hard at all. She would be great for someone who runs or cycles or roller blades. She can just go and go. 

She's very smart too. We just taught her today that my bedroom was a no no and we had to throw her out twice and she got it. She is very very smart and I don't think it will take much to teach her basic commands.

She just needs impulse control with her jumping. lol

She also had a tapeworm that I'm waiting for her to poop out. I'm super curious to see how big this thing is (geek). And she still needs to be spayed.

Other than that, she's a sweetheart!


----------

